

Ask HN: How to prepare for a future startup? - arithmetic

I plan to do a startup a year or so from now.  What do you think I should be doing to prep for doing a startup in the future? I'd like any advice/anecdotes on skills to pick up, cities to move to etc. Keep in mind that I have no prior startup experience.
======
Construct
Do you have a particular idea that you're looking to implement, or do you just
want to do some sort of startup?

If you do have an idea, you should get to work on it ASAP. There is no better
time than now. The longer you wait, the more likely it is that someone else is
going to implement your idea and execute it well before you even get started.

If you don't have an idea, then finding an idea should be your first step. You
can't really focus on picking up certain skills unless you know what you're
going to accomplish. On the other hand, if you know you want to do a web
application startup, then you should start learning PHP, Ruby on Rails, etc.
right now.

Moving is a tough one. Don't discount your network of friends and family in
your current city. They provide a lot of support and friendship that you will
have to do without while you settle into a new city. If you live in or near a
large city you should look for networking events aimed at startups. Startups
love to present their product, and it's a great environment for meeting like-
minded people. Check LinkedIn for groups in your area.

On the other hand, if you were already looking to move then the change of
scenery could be just the thing you need to shake your life up kick you into
startup mode. Also, you won't have any pesky friends or social engagements to
occupy you for a while after moving, so there's even more time to work on your
code. Really, though, you just need to pick a big city that you enjoy and can
afford. Definitely visit several cities first and spend some time there before
you make a decision.

Most importantly, however, you need to remember that planning and thinking are
great, but _doing_ is what gets things done. Focus on doing.

~~~
arithmetic
That's great advice! Thanks so much. I have a couple of ideas, but they aren't
terribly big ideas. They are neat, and I would use them if they were available
as a product today. I'm OK with building small products from a few neat ideas
- I just want to get started.

As for moving, I've always been told that you need to be in the Valley to be
able to do a reasonably successful startup. How much of it is true? I live in
Seattle, and there's a pretty good (albeit small) startup community here.

